# Nikon appears to be doing a quiet recall of the D750



## nostrovia (Jan 14, 2015)

As seen elsewhere on the web, Amazon has pulled the Nikon D750 from their listing and is advising those that purchased it to contact Nikon for support.


----------



## J.R. (Jan 14, 2015)

but, but Nikon (using Sony sensors) is one hell of an innovator. QC can go to hell!  :-X :-X :-X


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Jan 14, 2015)

No, it's not a quiet recall. An official statement has already been issued in december.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 14, 2015)

it is not a quiet recall. It is the announced FIX for the flare-problem affecting many but not all D750 bodies produced and sold to date. 

https://support.nikonusa.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/19336/~/to-users-of-the-nikon-d750-digital-slr-camera

While the problem should not have occurred at all in the first place, this time round Nikon's handling of the issue has been very good. As opposed to the D600 splatter problem and the D800 left-side AF problem, when Nikon denied the problem fo9r a long time and then tried to just dodge their responisibilities until they were finally brought down on the issue in court via massive/mass litigation.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 14, 2015)

It is so quiet a recall that it is being discussed on pretty much every photography forum on the Internets Tubes.


----------



## fragilesi (Jan 14, 2015)

It's been said a hundred times just what additional value Canon gives through reliability and the robustness of their products.

Talk about innovation is cheap when you can't do it with those basic, fundamental characteristics.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 14, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> It's been said a hundred times just what additional value Canon gives through reliability and the robustness of their products.
> 
> Talk about innovation is cheap when you can't do it with those basic, fundamental characteristics.



Reliability and robustness?? Pthththth. Worthless when you can have an extra couple stops of low ISO DR. 

: : :


----------



## fragilesi (Jan 14, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > It's been said a hundred times just what additional value Canon gives through reliability and the robustness of their products.
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 14, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> It's been said a hundred times just what additional value Canon gives through reliability and the robustness of their products.
> 
> Talk about innovation is cheap when you can't do it with those basic, fundamental characteristics.


+1

As someone who spent last weekend wandering around outside with an operating Canon camera and the temperature in the -teens C, I value robustness and reliability above all else. Who cares what the DR is on a frozen camera


----------



## Rudeofus (Jan 14, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> It's been said a hundred times just what additional value Canon gives through reliability and the robustness of their products.



Some people are apparently too young to remember the EOS 1Ds III auto focus debacle right after introduction ... and Sigma's initial problems with OS in 120-400 and 150-500 ... or Metz's issues with exploding flash bulbs ... 

Let's get real: getting a newly introduced product exposes you to inherent risks, and a proper recall is 1000x better and more honest than a company singing "lala, I can't hear you" to a torrent of problem reports.


----------



## sanj (Jan 14, 2015)

Rudeofus said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > It's been said a hundred times just what additional value Canon gives through reliability and the robustness of their products.
> ...



What you say is true and understandable. But such things happen FAR less with Canon than with other manufacturer. Ya?


----------



## pdirestajr (Jan 14, 2015)

Well on the plus side there is gonna be a ton of sub 2k D750 refurbs in the near future.


----------



## jblake (Jan 14, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> It's been said a hundred times just what additional value Canon gives through reliability and the robustness of their products.
> 
> Talk about innovation is cheap when you can't do it with those basic, fundamental characteristics.


Really? My first camera, 5D II, would constantly lock up when shooting in continuous shooting mode about three or four shots into the sequence; the view finder would just go black, had to restart the camera every time to get it to function properly. 

My 5D III, had AF issues. The top three AF points in the center block of AF points, would not lock on to anything; they would just slowly bring the plane of focus to the subject and would continue push that plane of focus behind the subject and then would just stop there. Sent the 5D III to CPS and they replaced the mirror block assembly, problem solved. 

And I believe the 5D III, had a light leak issue of it's own that was fixed with electrical tape. The D750 light issue is only in live view, and only under certain lighting conditions (back light type), not an issue for me and my D750.


----------



## jblake (Jan 14, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > It's been said a hundred times just what additional value Canon gives through reliability and the robustness of their products.
> ...


I was out the other morning for awhile with my D750 and had no issues in -teens C weather (4 degrees Fahrenheit), DR seemed to be working quite well under such chilly conditions.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 14, 2015)

sanj said:


> Rudeofus said:
> 
> 
> > fragilesi said:
> ...



Since the 1D III AF disaster things have been better at Canon ... until now. Keep fingers crossed. 

Nikon certainly has a QA problem. 4 out of their 6 recent FF DSLRs had a QA problem.
* D800 left side AF problem 
* D600 oil splatter [not acknowledged - until mass litigation forced Nikon to step up to it; fix offered: D610 
* D810 white spots [acknowledged, fixed] 
* D750 flare problem [quickly acknowledged, fix offered]
see also Thom Hogan's blog: http://www.dslrbodies.com/newsviews/the-good-news-and-bad-news.html


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 14, 2015)

jblake said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > fragilesi said:
> ...


interesting...

my friend had a D750 with him and the LCD was starting to freeze. BTW, have you tried the Tamron 150-600? He has one and raves about how great it is on a Nikon body....and we now know that lens works well in the cold


----------



## jblake (Jan 14, 2015)

[/quote]
interesting...

my friend had a D750 with him and the LCD was starting to freeze. BTW, have you tried the Tamron 150-600? He has one and raves about how great it is on a Nikon body....and we now know that lens works well in the cold 
[/quote]

I am going to pick one up, Tamron or Sigma, for this Spring.


----------



## hoodlum (Jan 15, 2015)

It is official now.

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/4170563047/nikon-usa-addresses-disappearance-of-d750-from-retailers


----------



## LukasS (Jan 15, 2015)

Can anyone guess how much it will cost Nikon to repair those faulty units (or what would be the cost for one unit)?


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 15, 2015)

it might be cheaper to just destroy the faulty units and manufacture new ones ... instead of shipping back, reparing, shipping again.


----------

